# I need a new purse to hold my Kindle



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Help me find a new, larger purse that can hold my usual stuff (medium wallet, phone, small cosmetic pouch, keys) and now my Kindle.  I love shoulder bags or cross body that have great organization. Any suggestions?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have recently been looking for cross body bags also. 
Not as hard on my shoulder, and leaves both of my hands free.

I've been watching this one on ebags.com http://www.ebags.com/baggallini/big_zipper_bagg/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=143938
deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

drenee said:


> I have recently been looking for cross body bags also.
> Not as hard on my shoulder, and leaves both of my hands free.
> 
> I've been watching this one on ebags.com http://www.ebags.com/baggallini/big_zipper_bagg/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=143938
> deb


nice bag, lots of zippers


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I got a Borsa Bella medium hobo bag for Christmas that I just LOVE.  Has room to store everything you need, large choice of fabrics, beautifully made, across the shoulder strap and, strangely, it doesn't seem as big in person as it does in the photo on Borsa Bella website.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

The Donna Sharp bags are nice too.
http://www.ebags.com/donna_sharp/hipster_cherry_pie/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=114278


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I love the Juicy Daydreamers (even though I am way too old to be carrying them). They just came out with a wonderful leopard print I am salivating over. Matter of fact, I am going to get off my keester and go see if it is in stock at the local stores.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

You need to check out the Accessories Board: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,8.0.html

A word of warning: Enter at Your Own Risk.

Enablers extraordinaire inhabit that board and they will introduce you to all sorts of wonderful bags, totes, and every kind of Kindle accessory imaginable.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

lynninva said:


> You need to check out the Accessories Board: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,8.0.html
> 
> A word of warning: Enter at Your Own Risk.
> 
> Enablers extraordinaire inhabit that board and they will introduce you to all sorts of wonderful bags, totes, and every kind of Kindle accessory imaginable.


Thanks!  I was going to post this there, but I didn't know if it qualified as an actual Kindle accessory.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

A mod will probably move the thread for you.  
We love to talk purses around here.  
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Not cross body, but I just ordered my second Borsa Bella "Let's Do Lunch" bag today.

Here's a pic of the first one (on the left), the pattern combo used she calls Martini Dots--I'm not sure whether or not she still has this fabric as I ordered it last summer. I have her travel bag in the same fabrics, as you see on the right.










I never carried the Oberon without an extra bag to protect it from scratches (part of the reason I got rid of it), so I'm not sure how well it fit on its own. But my Noreve not only fits, it fits sideways, leaving plenty of room for keys, sunglasses, cell phone, small wallet, bluetooth headset w/case, audio headphones w/ small case, and a few other bits and pieces. And because the Kindle fits sideways, I have no trouble at all closing the bag with the magnet clasp at the top. It's super lightweight, can be carried over the shoulder (tucks right under my arm), and it never fails to get compliments. Handed out BB's website again when I used it yesterday, and told Melissa I need a few extra business cards from her to hand out! LOL

I love the fact that while it's relatively small and extremely light, it really does hold everything I need quite well!

The new one I ordered will be in her Black Beauty fabric with solid black as an accent. She only has a few of these up usually, but I sent her an email (love the fast turnaround times in her responses) and was able to request exactly what I wanted.

http://www.borsabella.com/medium-bags-a-purses/lets-do-lunch-handbag/category/8/let%5C%27s-do-lunch-handbag/medium-bags-&-purses


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the Perfect Purse from this "indie" designer: http://sugarloafcrafts.com/donofrio.html has some images of their bags as does this site: http://donofrioleather.com/galleryladiesbags.htm

The one I have is not exactly like any of those shown, but you get an idea of the style. It's probably closest to this one: http://public.craftcouncil.org/2010/30/24/15273 but different colors -- brown/black, and just slightly larger. Has a divided main pocket and plenty of small pockets. My Kindle fits perfectly with plenty of room for a wallet, reading glasses, book light, small notebook, pen, etc. . . . In fact, I like it so well, that I just ordered another one in the same design but with more colorful leather so it'll be good for summer.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.ebags.com/ebags/piazza_day_bag/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=94553&rlid=detail&rcode=740747923376387


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

corkyb said:


> http://www.ebags.com/ebags/piazza_day_bag/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=94553&rlid=detail&rcode=740747923376387


Oh I like that, thanks! It looks similar to my Overland Donner, but a smidge bigger.

I ended up winning a Vera Bradley Alice bag last night on ebay, kind of on a whim (who me?  ) so I hope I like it. But I'm always on the hunt for another bag.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratulations!
Paula ny


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought a Fossil Crossbody in style "Gwen" about 3 months ago and I love it! It holds:
Kindle with case
iPod touch
LG env3
Acer One netbook
wallet
planning book and other odds and ends. 

It's perfect and doesn't hurt your shoulder or back.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Jessi said:


> I bought a Fossil Crossbody in style "Gwen" about 3 months ago and I love it! It holds:
> Kindle with case
> iPod touch
> LG env3
> ...


Thanks! I really like that!


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I just picked up two new purses recently (it was supposed to only be one, but I have no self control.)

First, I ordered the M-Edge Destination bag in Pebbled Purple to match my Kindle 2 Go! Jacket. Great bag, it doesn't have outside pockets but the inside is nice and roomy and holds my Kindle, (large) wallet, iPhone, earphone pouch, collapsible re-useable grocery bag, keys, chapstick, and other assorted little miscellaneous items with room to spare. And it does all this without being overly bulky. The strap is fully adjustable, so you I shorten it as a shoulder bag but it could easily extend to be a cross-body bag.

Second, I made the mistake of wandering through the purse department at Macy's when they were having a sale and found this gorgeous Fossil bag: http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=358830&CategoryID=46017. I was looking for something small that I could toss in a messenger bag for my commute, and this bag is it. I have it in Teal, which is GORGEOUS with my M-Edge New Yorker cover (really need to post pics) and it's just big enough to hold my Kindle, wallet, cell phone, and keys in the main compartment. I can tuck chapstick, nail files, and other bits and pieces in the front pocket. Love this bag. Love it, love it, love it. I change purses frequently, and have been carrying a different one for the last week, and I really miss this bag. In fact, I think I'll go repack my stuff for work this week so I can carry it.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

I bought an over the shoulder bag by piquadro and I love it!  It has three seperate compartments, one that fits the kindle perfectly and the main section unzips to expand.  It also has handles that slide down if you don't want to use them.  It is more of a briefcase or business type look if that is what you are looking for.  I highly recommend!

Sam


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That fossil crossbody looks great!  Is the bag itself lightweight?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I second, third whatever we are up to here on Borsa Bella. I do really enjoy my bags from her. The kindle bag is very nice and protected mine well when I took it on our cross country road trip last summer.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Personal Size Muzetto messenger bag: http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm

I came across this link on the accessories board and I really really think I want it. Does anyone else have one? Is it large enough for a Kindle in an Oberon case, plus wallet, make-up bag, cell phone?
















It's awfully expensive. I think I'll try to find a Fossil Crossbody that I like as well. Wish me luck.
Judith


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Ugh.  I guess I need to look for the directions about posting pics.  Sorry.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

lulucello said:


> Personal Size Muzetto messenger bag: http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm
> 
> I came across this link on the accessories board and I really really think I want it. Does anyone else have one? Is it large enough for a Kindle in an Oberon case, plus wallet, make-up bag, cell phone?
> 
> ...


Check these bags out too (although they aren't any cheaper). 
http://www.queenbee-creations.com/categories/2


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> That fossil crossbody looks great! Is the bag itself lightweight?


It's nice and light, great to carry. The other nice thing is that it stays on your shoulder properly. My last cross-body bag (which I don't wear across like I should) fell off ALL the time.



lulucello said:


> Personal Size Muzetto messenger bag: http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm
> 
> I came across this link on the accessories board and I really really think I want it. Does anyone else have one? Is it large enough for a Kindle in an Oberon case, plus wallet, make-up bag, cell phone?
> 
> ...


Judith, you should send an email to the customer service folks at SF Bags. I have a netbook case from them, and before I ordered I sent an email listing what I wanted to carry, because I wanted to order a different size than their laptop calculator recommended. They are really knowledgeable and helpful about what will fit in their products.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

meglet said:


> It's nice and light, great to carry. The other nice thing is that it stays on your shoulder properly. My last cross-body bag (which I don't wear across like I should) fell off ALL the time.


It drives me nuts when the strap falls off your shoulder, this bag is sounding better and better


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Ruby296 said:


> It drives me nuts when the strap falls off your shoulder, this bag is sounding better and better


You should also check out the Overland Donner. I have two of them and LOVE them. And they do fit my Kindle in a case along with my essentials.

There are older colors/models on sale: http://www.ebags.com/overland_equipment/donner_shoulder_bag/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=109695

http://www.ebags.com/overland_equipment/donner_shoulder_bag_discontinued_colors/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=125542

And the newer one at regular price (which looks interesting... I might need a new one!  )
http://www.ebags.com/overland_equipment/donner_shoulder_bag/product_detail/index.cfm?modelid=140202

This is my go-to bag when I'm going shopping or to an amusement park or anything other than work, pretty much. 

ETA: It looks shiny, but it's not. If you look at it on Zappos, close-up, you can see that:
http://www.zappos.com/overland-equipment-donner-09-henna-golden-yellow


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Love the bag at Zappos, thanks for the link!  Is it safe to assume the strap stays put on your shoulder?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Ruby296 said:


> Love the bag at Zappos, thanks for the link! Is it safe to assume the strap stays put on your shoulder?


I only ever use it cross-body, so it stays put.  I just ordered the new style on Shoebuy.com with 20% off with the code BDAY.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

hudsonam said:


> I only ever use it cross-body, so it stays put.  I just ordered the new style on Shoebuy.com with 20% off with the code BDAY.


Thank you for the info and for the code at shoebuy. I've ordered from them before and they are good. What color did you get?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Ruby296 said:


> Thank you for the info and for the code at shoebuy. I've ordered from them before and they are good. What color did you get?


I got the brown. Of the two colors I have in the older style, I prefer the brown to the lime green - Oscar hair shows up a lot less on the brown. 
<---------------------------------


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

hudsonam said:


> I got the brown. Of the two colors I have in the older style, I prefer the brown to the lime green - Oscar hair shows up a lot less on the brown.
> <---------------------------------


Yup, that color makes sense. And Oscar is a cutie!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

